# PREWAR 1941 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE FIND



## Clark58mx (Apr 11, 2017)

Bought this Prewar 1941 Schwinn Autocycle this past weekend. Got a Packard headbadge. The Autocycle decal is still visible on the tank. EA horn work. Overall very cool bike.


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes, very cool indeed [emoji41]


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 11, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Apr 11, 2017)

super cool ride man!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome score, you killin it.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 11, 2017)

40-41 straight bar Autocycle. My favorite Schwinn. Nice purchase!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 449887 View attachment 449888 View attachment 449889 Bought this Prewar 1941 Schwinn Autocycle this past weekend. Got a Packard headbadge. The Autocycle decal is still visible on the tank. EA horn work. Overall very cool bike.



Awesome find.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 11, 2017)

So Rad!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 11, 2017)

Frame looks 1940.


----------



## jld (Apr 12, 2017)

super rad one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Be interested to know what the serial is. Front fender looks '40 which would imply a very early '41 model. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 12, 2017)

schmokin hawt!


----------



## Goatroper (Apr 14, 2017)

very cool


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice find!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 14, 2017)

I agree! That is a great looking bike. I love strait bar Schwinn's too. Is it a 24" or a 26" bike?


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 14, 2017)

Shawn Michael said:


> I agree! That is a great looking bike. I love strait bar Schwinn's too. Is it a 24" or a 26" bike?



It's a 26" bike


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 14, 2017)

Super cool find!


----------



## Sarg1969 (Apr 20, 2017)

I just acquired a '41 the other day and need a few things but should be riding it by this weekend


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 20, 2017)

Sarg1969 said:


> I just acquired a '41 the other day and need a few things but should be riding it by this weekend
> 
> View attachment 454191
> 
> View attachment 454192



That's a good find. Still has the key to. What does the headbadge say?


----------



## Sarg1969 (Apr 20, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> That's a good find. Still has the key to. What does the headbadge say?



Schwinn Ace, has three holes in back fender so it must have had the Delta light at one time.


----------



## Sarg1969 (Apr 28, 2017)

Started assembling the '41 last night, still need a rear wheel and a seatpost bolt to ride it.  Anyone have a correct seatpost bolt for this?


----------



## Goatroper (May 2, 2017)

really nice find.....bring it back to life


----------



## Kajun72 (May 3, 2017)

I like it alot!!


----------



## Sarg1969 (May 3, 2017)

Starting to look like an Autocycle again. Need a correct seatpost bolt and rack.


----------



## Sarg1969 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Sarg1969 (May 9, 2017)

Down to just a tank, 6 hole rack and a seat post nut and bolt.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 9, 2017)

Sarg1969 said:


> View attachment 460961
> 
> View attachment 460959






Trade you the rack for the Ford truck 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/original-paint-prewar-schwinn-6-hole-rack.109342/#post-724535


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2017)

Sarg1969 I propose you nickname that "41 "The Barnacle"


----------



## Sarg1969 (May 10, 2017)

Looks like it's been to the bottom of the sea...Arrrrrrggg ⚔️


----------



## spoker (May 10, 2017)

Sarg1969 said:


> Starting to look like an Autocycle again. Need a correct seatpost bolt and rack.
> 
> View attachment 460958



awesome truck!!


----------

